

Screencast: Hole-driven Haskell - clinton
http://matthew.brecknell.net/posts/2013/02/26/hole-driven-haskell/

======
tikhonj
I think this sort of interactive development is a very good direction for type
systems to take. A good type system not only precludes a wide range of
annoying errors but also makes the language more expressive (e.g. typeclasses)
and can even be an aide in developing the program in the first place.

For example, I imagine a tool like Hoogle* would be really awesome: you give
it a type and it suggests how to compose functions to get that type. I know
somebody implemented this for Java, but I think it would be more powerful and
easier in a language like Haskell.

The important idea is to use type systems for more than just preventing
errors, as these type holes show.

